# Kasson, MN - Normand 74” inverted blower



## AaronsSnowMN (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a 74" Normand inverted blower for sale. It's in good condition and works great. It has a rear scraper blade on chains. Only reason I'm selling is I bought a larger blower. I'm asking $3500 obo.


----------



## zimmatic (Oct 11, 2008)

has this sold? I am interested.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN (Jun 14, 2011)

I sold the 74. But I do have a Normand 80” econor inverted blower that I will sell.


----------



## zimmatic (Oct 11, 2008)

what would you sell it for?


----------



## AaronsSnowMN (Jun 14, 2011)

zimmatic said:


> what would you sell it for?


Im asking $4,000 for the 80".


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi, still trying to sell the 80”? What shape are the shoes and the scraper blade in? Can you post a few pics of it? Thanks.


----------

